#ubuntu-mate 2017-04-17
<zephyr8965> Anybody here who can help me fix a bluetooth sound issue?  I've googled and googled, but come up with nothing. x.x
<zephyr8965> I'm on Ubuntu 17.04, Mate 1.18.0, 64-bit.  My headset starts out playing fine, but after a bit, it starts to crackle, cut in and out, and develops over a full second of latency.
<zephyr8965> I hope I'm in the right place to request this kind of assistance.  If not, I apologize.
<zephyr8965> Setting them to HSP/HFP, then back to A2DP fixes the issue for a random amount of time ranging from a few seconds to several minutes, but then it comes right back.
<zephyr8965> I'm back.  Sorry, my client crashed. :(
<zephyr8965> Still looking for any assistance getting my bluetooth headphones to work properly.  Any assistance would be much appreciated. x.x
<swift110> hey all
<mate|78415> Hi everyone, I need help to install Ubuntu Mate 17.04 without a bootable cd/DVD or usb cause i don't have both. Anyone knows how?
<syl> syllogos
<partyline> hello i just install ubuntu mate 17 but my mouse pad on laptop not working any help please
<Astro7467> partyline: upgrade or 1st time install? did/does it work in the USB live boot environment? what laptop or touchpad do you have? have you done a update & upgrade yet? works with mouse unplugged?
<ubuntu-mate> 1
<acer> hello ?
<acer> I'm new to Linux I have a question >about Ubuntu mate 17.04
<alkisg> acer, just ask and wait for answers
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<drc> how to log out
<acer> Sorry I step outside to let the dogs go restroom sorry about delay ...so right now im running the Ubuntu 16.04.2 is it best to wait till 17.04 has LTS after it to run it or good to run it now ?
<Astro7467> acer:  next LTS is 18.04
<Astro7467> generally recommended to run 16.04.2 LTS, unless you understand the implications of running a non-LTS
<acer> Astro7467 Alright ...like i said im a new user of Linux so far like it lots to learn but i well get it
<noah_> hi
<noah_> how do i hard reset ubuntu mate?
<alkisg> noah_: hard reset means the hardware reset button in the pc case
<alkisg> If you don't mean that, then explain what you mean
<alkisg> soft reset means software, and hard reset means hardware, so of course then it's not related to ubuntu or software in general
<Guest85971> french
<noah_> I mean like factory reset
<Astro7467> noah_: reinstall is probably cleanest - there is an option to install over the top of existing installation if detected, else this may help (no mention of Ubuntu MATE) ; http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/03/reset-ubuntu-desktop-default-settings
<thimm> hallo bei mir kann ich mit kopfhörern keine musik hören
<nomic> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<fengjie> hi
<idata> hello, greetings
<jazz> this is jazz
<jas> есть кто из РФ?
<jas> Всем привет
<remi__> Hi guys
<ncov> Hy
<ncov> German or english ?
<remi__> english
<ncov> okay thanks
<remi__> I am looking for a tool to tune my display
<remi__> Mate on NUC connected to a TV
<remi__> resolution a little big to large
<ncov> sorry i am a noob
<remi__> I can't see menu on top
<ncov> by
<remi__> no problemo ;)
<remi__> find the answer ;)
<remi__> fit the screen in TV setup
<remi__> bye all
<niranjanaam> hi
<niranjanaam> external hard disc is not recognized
<niranjanaam> I tried to connect Western Digital 1 TB
<niranjanaam> do I have to install any drivers?
<Menzador> I doubt it niranjanaam
<Menzador> what's the output of [ sudo parted -l ] with the disk connected?
<niranjanaam> Number  Start   End     Size    Type     File system  Flags
<niranjanaam>  1      1049kB  67.1MB  66.1MB  primary  fat16        lba
<niranjanaam>  2      67.1MB  15.9GB  15.9GB  primary  ext4
<niranjanaam> it is not listed here..
<Menzador> Does it say anything about the other disk, such as "Unrecognised disk label"?
<niranjanaam> no Menzador..
<niranjanaam> it is not
<niranjanaam> it is WD My Passport Ultra
<Menzador> Is it an external HDD? WD Passports usually are
<alexander_> hello. Are there current plans tomake a raspberry pi 2/3 version of ubuntu mate 17.04?
<bonk> hello guys
<bonk> anyone on?
<scootergrisen> Can anyone help me delete the empty "da" translation on https://www.transifex.com/ubuntu-mate/ubuntu-mate-welcome/dashboard/ and then rename the "da_DK" one to "da"?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-04-18
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<PlainDave> Is there a way that I can get a black mouse cursor?
<PlainDave> in mate, that is
<DarkPsydeLord> if i install synaptic can i get a list of the currently installed programs to consider em into my future 17.04 install?
<sage__> anyone have questions? I have the command line and shell scripting bibled in front of me
<PlainDave> Is there a way that I can get a black mouse cursor in mate?
<Astro7467> Yes - Control Centre->Appearance->Theme->Customise->Pointer
<PlainDave> okay thanks
<dean478> Anyone here know how I can go about installing drivers for a Razer Deathadder 2013 mouse? The built in drivers don't allow me to change DPI settings.... taking quite a while to navigate the mouse accross the screen. xD
<dean478> Disclaimer: Very new. Installed Ubuntu 5 minutes ago. :)
<mate|17533> Bonjour
<danijel> hello, can somebody help me with setting up hotspot on my computer. i found this page https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-adhoc.html but cant find options that are mentioned in link, thanks
<alkisg> danijel: you just use the network manager panel applet
<alkisg> Create new connection and select wifi
<danijel> is this ok? https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/use-your-ubuntu-mate-16-04-laptop-as-a-wi-fi-hotspot/8430
<alkisg> danijel: yup, seems fine
<danijel> alkisg, i created connection like in link, it's not connecting or it is not mentioned in connection list
<Canoe> How common are the wifi issues in 17.04? (i.e. loss of connectivity). I'm thinking of upgrading a relative's laptop from 16.xx to the latest..
<shurtugal> I'm new with ubuntu mate, what is this channel for and is there a way I could save it
<Felipe> Hello, good evening (at least here in Palestine).
<Felipe> I just finished installing Ubuntu Mate 17.04 and I have some problems, can I ask for help here?
<Akuli> yes
<Felipe> Thanks (-:,
<Felipe> I just finished installation, everything is still in default mode.My problems are such, welcome screen of Ubuntu Mate, does not up even when I try to run through the "System" menu, I have the same problems with the application "Main Menu". I'm trying to run through the terminal with the command: ubuntu-mate-welcome and mozo but I get a very long er
<Felipe> ror message that I do not understand.
<Felipe> I tried to re-install the applications using Synaptic but the reinstallation did not help.
<Felipe> I admit that this is not a serious problem, but I would like to find a solution.
<alkisg> Felipe: so the summary is that the welcome application doesn't run?
<alkisg> Felipe: if so, you need to paste the exact error message, even if it's long
<alkisg> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Felipe> Yes and also Main Menu (Application to edit the application menu
<Felipe> Yes and also the Main Menu, is the application to edit the application menu.
<Felipe> Here are the error messages I get when I try to run through the terminal: https://thepasteb.in/p/P1hvWVq3vZ5sl
<Felipe> Sorry for the double post, I write to Libra Office and copy to the chat to avoid spelling errors.
<alkisg> Felipe: try this: LANG=en_US.UTF-8 LANGUAGE=en ubuntu-mate-welcome
<alkisg> Does it run if you type all that?
<alkisg> If yes, then the problem is that your locale isn't properly installed. Try running gnome-language-selector to fix it.
<Felipe> Yes it ran (-:, I'll try to run gnome-language-selector in a second.
<Felipe> Yes it ran (-:, I'll try to run gnome-language-selector in a second.
<Felipe> Gnome-language-selector has announced that a few packages are missing, I have allowed it to be installed, but there is no change if I need to restart?
<alkisg> Felipe: you might need to logoff, yes
<Felipe> I returned, logged out and re-logged on to the user, solved the problem. @alkisg and @ubottu Many thanks.
<root2__> hi
#ubuntu-mate 2017-04-19
<cannaman> For some reason there is no browser installed.
<cannaman> In Ubuntu Mate
<PlainDave> Firefox isn't in the menu under "Internet"?
<cannaman> Nope
<cannaman> When I try to install plainedave...
<cannaman> "Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<cannaman> "
<cannaman> Any ideas plaindave?
<cannaman> Hexchat, Pidgin, Thunderbird, Transmission, Youtube
<PlainDave> Gosh, I don't know what could have happened. Are you running 17.04?
<DarkPsydeLord> well this was annoying
<cannaman> PlainDave - 17.04?
<cannaman> I'm running Ubuntu Mate for a Raspberry Pi 2.
<DarkPsydeLord> after the upgrade i had to fight with internet again like back in those ubuntu 6.04 times
<PlainDave> Oh, okay. I don't know anything about Ras Pi.
<DarkPsydeLord> it was awesome XD
<cannaman> DarkPsydeLord - Lol
<PlainDave> sorry cannaman
<cannaman> I tried purge, now update, will try to re-install.
<DarkPsydeLord> im not kidding it was so familiar that i just immediately knew where to look XD
<cannaman> DarkPsydeLord - Any suggestions for me?
<DarkPsydeLord> about? sorry i just connected after fighting my wifi after the 17.04 upgrade
<cannaman> Not being able to install Firefox on Ubuntu Mate via command line.
<DarkPsydeLord> sudo apt -f?
<DarkPsydeLord> sorry
<DarkPsydeLord> apt install -f
<cannaman> Just "apt install -f" or "apt install -firefox"
<DarkPsydeLord> no that to fix dependencies
<DarkPsydeLord> then try again
<cannaman> oh ok, will try
<cannaman> No still not working.
<cannaman> So frustrating...
<cannaman> Can you install other browsers?
<DarkPsydeLord> try chromium?
<DarkPsydeLord> is there an error message or something?
<DarkPsydeLord> sudo apt install firefox?
<cannaman> DarkPysdeLord - yes
<cannaman> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<DarkPsydeLord> did you?
<cannaman> Chromium install threw - Package 'chromium' has no installation candidate
<cannaman> DarkPysdeLord - Yes, ran update.
<DarkPsydeLord> sudo apt update
<cannaman> --fix-missing doesn't do anything, yeah like that.
<cannaman> AND upgrade.
<DarkPsydeLord> no error messages?
<cannaman> Not for upgrade and update
<cannaman> "sudo: unrecognized option '--fix-missing"
<DarkPsydeLord> uhm must be missing something whats the architecture of your pc
<cannaman> Raspberry Pi 2
<DarkPsydeLord> o lol
<DarkPsydeLord> then theres no firefox suitable por you
<DarkPsydeLord> you must install iceweasel
<DarkPsydeLord> apt-get install iceweasel --no-install-recommends
<cannaman> Ok thanks
<DarkPsydeLord> just remember theres no flash support for rpi
<cannaman> DarkPysdeLord, right
<cannaman> I had to install some different Youtube components.
<DarkPsydeLord> i wonder if they dropped apt-get from rpi too in any case sudo apt install instead of apt-get
<cannaman> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<cannaman> I don't think so.
<cannaman> Either works, but both are throwing same error.
<DarkPsydeLord> are you connected to the internet in your rpi?
<cannaman> yes
<DarkPsydeLord> can you ping -c 3 google.com for example?
<cannaman> I'm using Hexchat on it :
<cannaman> :)
<DarkPsydeLord> o lol
<DarkPsydeLord> wonder if dns issue
<cannaman> PING google.com (173.194.204.139) 56(84) bytes of data.
<cannaman> 64 bytes from qb-in-f139.1e100.net (173.194.204.139): icmp_seq=1 ttl=43 time=100 ms
<cannaman> 64 bytes from qb-in-f139.1e100.net (173.194.204.139): icmp_seq=2 ttl=43 time=33.0 ms
<cannaman> 64 bytes from qb-in-f139.1e100.net (173.194.204.139): icmp_seq=3 ttl=43 time=31.7 ms
<cannaman> --- google.com ping statistics ---
<cannaman> 3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2002ms
<cannaman> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 31.787/55.221/100.855/32.272 ms
<cannaman> You think I need to change the resolvers?
<DarkPsydeLord> maybe have a quick look at /etc/resolv.conf
<cannaman> What should I see?
<DarkPsydeLord> try adding a different resolv like the google ones
<cannaman> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<cannaman> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<cannaman> nameserver 127.0.1.1
<cannaman> search hsd1.md.comcast.net
<DarkPsydeLord> add nameserver 8.8.8.8
<DarkPsydeLord> the dns from google that will tell a lot
<cannaman> And 8.8.4.4?
<DarkPsydeLord> yes
<DarkPsydeLord> but i dont actually recall doing this on my rpi
<cannaman> what about search?
<DarkPsydeLord> since i had it plugged directly to my router
<DarkPsydeLord> nothing to look at search
<cannaman> DarkPysdeLord - Device connects fast now.
<cannaman> DarkPysdeLord - Now it is not working.
<cannaman> DarkPsydeLord - Giving same error code I mean.
<DarkPsydeLord> hahaha
<cannaman> Hits ports.ubuntu.com like a mofo.
<cannaman> F*cking comcast and verizon...
<DarkPsydeLord> uhmm
<DarkPsydeLord> what about running rpi-update
<cannaman> I'll try that
<cannaman> invalid operation
<DarkPsydeLord> did you updated the firmware in your rpi?
<cannaman> No
<cannaman> How do I do that DarkPysdeLord?
<DarkPsydeLord> well usually through the update and upgrade commands we are trying to perform
<cannaman> ok
<DarkPsydeLord> but i think i just asked the wrong question
<cannaman> alright
<DarkPsydeLord> did you used the update command at all before i mean did it work ?
<DarkPsydeLord> oh gosh
<DarkPsydeLord> i just freaking fought with eno1 now
<DarkPsydeLord> :S
<lhtd> I have to say that I love the welcome screen from mate
<Guest17722> hi, at the start of my mate session my workspace switcher shows 4 workspaces per workspace and retutn normal only if i change the screen resolution (the screen is 4k). Do you know how to permanently fix this?
<Guest17722> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/VMeDm0bFSyGxTQhWYTxx?signature=45e30a241b3993bc273fe7b5d30f962f208226a9af797d64bf20249532f28151&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0OTI1OTU2MzB9
<arduino_> jkfd
<arduino_> d
<arduino_> d
<arduino_> d
<arduino_> d
<arduino_> d
<arduino_> dd
<arduino_> estoy solo
<markb1> What's the "relative stability" of Ubuntu Mate (latest or 16.04.x) for multiple monitors (up / down). Cinnamon is making me nuts with lock-up crashes, when Monitor configs change!
<alkisg> It should be stable :)
<markb1> ready to abandon Cinnamon for good, and try a stable Ubu desktop (XFCE is not any better, w/N monitors and config changes)
<alkisg> You can configure multiple monitors from xorg.conf
<alkisg> That way you completely bypass the desktop environment code
<markb1> Ugh -- no UI for this?   Current Ubu desktops generally ignore old X conventions (RDB files, etc)
<alkisg> Of course there's UI
<alkisg> But you can also configure it globally from xorg.conf and ignore the UI
<markb1> alkisg: thanks.  It's important, I do real dev-work on ubu, and the crashes cause no end of grief.  thank you.
<alkisg> What are "rdb files"?
<alkisg> All Ubuntu desktops respect /etc/X11/xorg.conf...
<alkisg> And that way you don't need to configure lightdm etc separately
<markb1> It makes me wonder if some desktop devs really use their desktops ;)   I am on Thinkpads, really - widely used Gfx chips and HW
<markb1> xrdb / xmodmap / .xsession / etc
<markb1> pretty much ignored now
<markb1> their .dot files
<alkisg> Well, they have their place but it's not for everyone
<alkisg> While xorg.conf still is
<markb1> alkisg: ok, I will take that as a recommendation, thank you!
<alkisg> np; the best way to troubleshoot crashes though is to look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<alkisg> If your device driver crashes with certain xrandr combinations, you can avoid them
<markb1> yeah, I would have to turn on debugging versions of X11, cinnamon etc etc -- long-time since I did a lot of X
<markb1> but that's a good idea
<alkisg> Not really, xorg logs its segfaults
<alkisg> (by default)
<markb1> if these monitors or (Thinkpad) HW were oddball, I could see why this is happening
<markb1> I suspect cinnamon itself, though, because it spontaneously crashes itself, w/o a lockup, from time-to-time
<alkisg> When an application crashes, xorg continues to function
<alkisg> If you see lock-up crashes, then that's xorg
<markb1> Yes, in this case.  Otherwise, complete weird looking screen replication, and no ability to cntl-alt-backspace or get to Linux console(s)
<alkisg> Ctrl-alt-backspace is disabled by default
<alkisg> If alt+ctrl+f1 doesn't function, that's  xorg
<markb1> I think it's on, will double-check.  That still does not always work -- OK
<markb1> That may explain the crashes across desktops (XFCE, cinnamon) that I have observed.  Surprised *everyone* is not seeing these!
<markb1> w/N monitors and Thinkpads
<alkisg> If it's a problem with the graphics driver as I suspect, that also explain why not everyone sees it
<alkisg> lspci -nn -k | grep -A 2 VGA => gives useful information about the card and driver
<markb1> vanilla Intel chipsets or W541 gfx hardware -- pretty consistent across TPad HW
<markb1> alkisg: ah OK, right
<markb1> Yeah, Nvidia K1000M on this Thinkpad W541
<markb1> old, now
<alkisg> It's best if you actually paste the output
<alkisg> Now I don't know what driver you use
<markb1> https://dpaste.de/apVk
<markb1> but I have had same crashing (Xorg? combo w/Cinnamon?) with vanilla Tpad / Intel video
<alkisg> And the output of xrandr?
<markb1> OK
<alkisg> You have a dual card laptop
<markb1> In this case, yes.
<markb1> https://dpaste.de/NY68
<alkisg> Yeah you have a kernel with the classic eDP2 issue, it was solved a couple of months ago
<alkisg> bbiab
<markb1> alkisg: wow, thanks!  upgrade to ??  17.04 Ubuntu???
<markb1> OK
<alkisg> No, just wait for the new kernel backport
<alkisg> Stick to lts releases...
<markb1> except Ubuntu MATE now has new release on 17.04 (?) :)
<markb1> alkisg: what's the kernel version to expect?  the stability is awful right now
<alkisg> markb1: what i said is not related to stability, it's a ghost monitor that doesn't exist in reality
<alkisg> I filed it there: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=100267
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 100267 in DRM/Intel "Ghost eDP-1 monitor on skylake with kernel >= 4.8" [Normal,Closed: fixed]
<alkisg> With kernel 4.11 the problem was gone
<markb1> hrm, even 17.04 ubu is shipping w/4.10, not 4.11...
<alkisg> Yes, you'll need to use a ppa or wait more :)
<alkisg> But it's not related to the stability issues
<alkisg> You can try the xorg.conf, it's usually more stable than changing all the time with xrandr
<alkisg> And the best thing to do is to look at the segfault in xorg.0.log.old
<alkisg> So that you can google and see if it's already filed and fixed
<markb1> OK, will do all of that.  thank you.
<alkisg> np
<esdwdftty> On the another HDD Gnome disk see all partitions. But HDD-2 not have the same configuration partitions. It's not a question of why. This is a statement of fact.  This have all or only for me. Chek.
<esdwdftty> http://www.fileconvoy.com/gf.php?id=g891521cef4bd0d5d999953960.10234393de969e2ee5ca787&sts=14926279529526127112b74d74c64e1c50d7b103b893a3ad0f78
<esdwdftty> partitions mount norm
<esdwdftty> NTFS have first physical sector 4096
<esdwdftty> 1 mb not useed
#ubuntu-mate 2017-04-20
<Uziah> Anyone in here using nextcloud after the update debacle? Also, anyone know what the reliability is? I only ask here because I saw that Martin Wimpress had a post about using the nextcloud box.
<billh> hello anybody home?
<edmillion> using inspiron e1705 having wifi connection issues
<edmillion> intel pro wireless 3945
<edmillion> watched 100s of videos and how tos nothing seems to work any push in the right direction would be awesome
<nomic> u can wrap a windows driver using 'ndiswrapper'
<nomic> so linux can use windows driver
<nomic> usb wirless will work
<nomic> e1705 is v old
<edmillion> yes it is
<nomic> its not just 'mate' .. this place isn't that populated
<nomic> you get more support on #ubuntu or ubuntu forums (v busy)
<edmillion> can i get a  windows driver through terminal
<nomic> if you have a usb wireless adaptor, mate (or antyhing)
<nomic> will pick up your wireless
<nomic> mebbe easier
<nomic> cheapo usb key
<edmillion> also i have a inspiron 560 desktop will that be a better option
<edmillion> i cant get wireless on that as well
<edmillion> i know they are both old
<nomic> i dunno .. i just said ndiswrapper enables use of windows drivers
<nomic> get something like netgear wsg511 key
<nomic> works with anything
<edmillion> thanks
<edmillion> thats prob the least stressful option
<nomic> Netgear WG111v2 USB 2.0 Wireless Network Adapter 54Mbps Wifi USB Dongle 802.11G
<nomic> ebay $4.99 or lower
<nomic> plug it in .. any linux will recognise wirelss from usb
<nomic> Netgear WG111v2 USB 2.0 Wireless Network Adapter 54Mbps Wifi USB Dongle 802.11G
<nomic> ebay $4.99 or lower
<nomic> plug it in .. any linux will recognise wirelss from usb
<nomic> seeing 1 for $3.99 new
<nomic> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-SEALED-Netgear-54-MBPS-Wireless-G-USB-2-0-Adapter-New-WG111-/292067588799?hash=item440095babf:g:iGIAAOSwdGFYr2GA
<nomic> hell of a lot simpler
<nomic> easy for desktop
<nomic> with a laptop, would just use a usb wire ... male . to femail ..
<nomic> wg111 I have found 100% compatible everywhere
<nomic> n cheap now
<nomic> $3.99
<nomic> netgear wg111v2
<nomic> u there edmillion
<edmillion> sorry yea im here
<edmillion> i was downloading ndisgtk
<pepe__> i have a problem with update
<pepe__> https://pastebin.com/PCtHVz0D
<pepe__> what going on with this error to update?
<alkisg> Seems like your server is currently updating, try later or try with the main server
<pepe__> I am worried
<pepe__> I read that sha1 is not safe
<pepe__> Why people keep using sha1 ?
<alkisg> It's not about security there
<alkisg> It's about checksum, if they're downloaded OK
<alkisg> The .deb packages are signed by their authors, that's where security is
<pepe__> this checksum sha1 isn't safe
<alkisg> 1+2+3=6. That's a checksum
<alkisg> It's not about security
<alkisg> It's about verifying that your internet connection didn't break the download
<pepe__> https://youtu.be/HguaJV7tGtU
<alkisg> Maybe you don't know the difference between signatures and checksums?
<alkisg> Google those 2 words...
<alkisg> sha1 can be used for signatures where it's not secure
<alkisg> Checksums can be calculated with crc32, with md5, with sha... whatever,
<alkisg> and there can be collisions, sure; but the signatures in the .debs are not sha1, they're sha512
<alkisg> That's where security is, not on the checksum
<marina> MMM
<pepe__> how can i fix the update?
<alkisg> It's a server issue, you can report it to your country ubuntu servers, or just wait for their update to complete
<pepe__> any way that can i do ,to change the country server?
<marina> still sitting in the classroom........
<marina> hi
<pepe__> i found a tutorial "how change the mirrirs country server"
<pepe__> i gonna try
<pepe__> *mirrors
<pepe__> i have changed the mirror ,fixed it
<pepe__> I do not trust the mirrors of my country.
<pepe__> thanks ,bye
<marina_> got it
<marina> uuupppsss
<constantinos> hello
<caligula2000> somebody know how to lock mate-screensaver from an udev rule
<caligula2000> sudo -H -u <user> mate-screensaver-command --lock doesn't any longer work on 17.04
<caligula2000> also no success with "dbus-send --type=method_call --dest=org.mate.ScreenSaver /org/mate/ScreenSaver org.mate.ScreenSaver.Lock"
<mate|55340> sup
<alkisg> caligula2000: services aren't supposed to show GUI items inside the session
<alkisg> You could e.g. make a dbus service, and have a user-side process listen to events from that
<alkisg> That's why mate-screensaver runs as the user and not as root...
<Minty95> Hello
<brandon_> Hi! Anyone there?
<emily_> meed help 3 keys do mot fumctiom om my laptop
<emily_> i have to remap them somehow to the useless calc, mail, etc type keys
<emily_> its the letter after A, the letter after m, as well as the letter after i
<emily_> ideas?
<workstation> alguien habla español que pueda ayudarme
<techd> hey all
#ubuntu-mate 2017-04-21
<ubuntu-mate> Hello. is anyone able to please help me with a partioning issue I'm having trying to install Ubuntu Mate. :(
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<ubuntu-mate> salut
<andrew_> Hello
<andrew_> ((new linux user))
<andrew_> Could you tell me how to search in my applications?
<andrew_> I dont see any search bar on ubuntu mate
<Yupy> Hi guys, I have a serious problem with Ubuntu-MATE 17.04 I cannot access the sites download the updates I wanted to ask on forum but cannot access any site on IRC any of you might now what is the problem?
<lhtd> \join #bioinfo-fr
<starmaxi> hi
<andrew_> Hi
<andrew_> How to disable bluetooth permanently?
<andrew_> It turns on every time I start the pc
<andrew_> Annoying
<italo> hello
<italo> anyone try openasisstant.org
<andrew_> Hello, how do I disable bluetooth permanently in ubuntu-mate? It turns up automatically at every start
<italo> anyone try http://openassistant.org/
<italo> que es canoe
<Akuli> !it | italo
<ubottu> italo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<italo> ok Sir Just like to know if anyone install openasisstant.org on ubuntu mate
<Akuli> probably not
<Akuli> let's have a look
<Akuli> doesn't look too hard, do you want me to explain everything step by step or have you already done something?
<italo> hi
<italo> i am installing sphinxbase
<italo> but have a error
<italo> configure: error: in `/home/italo/Descargas/pocketsphinx-master':
<italo> configure: error:
<italo>   Could not link test program to Python. Maybe the main Python library has been
<italo>   installed in some non-standard library path. If so, pass it to configure,
<italo>   via the LDFLAGS environment variable.
<italo>   Example: ./configure LDFLAGS="-L/usr/non-standard-path/python/lib"
<italo>   ============================================================================
<italo>    ERROR!
<italo>    You probably have to install the development version of the Python package
<italo>    for your distribution.  The exact name of this package varies among them.
<italo>   ============================================================================
<italo> See `config.log' for more details
<Akuli> hmm
<Akuli> $ python3 -m pip install sphinx
<Akuli> doesn't that work?
<Akuli> oh sorry
<Akuli> $ python3 -m pip install  --user sphinx
<DarkPsydeLord> isnt pip3?
<italo> ok i will try
<italo> I download
<italo> python3 -m pip install  --user sphinx
<italo> then:
<italo> ./autogen.sh
<italo> but same error
<italo> checking consistency of all components of python development environment... no
<italo> configure: error: in `/home/italo/Descargas/pocketsphinx-master':
<italo> configure: error:
<italo>   Could not link test program to Python. Maybe the main Python library has been
<italo>   installed in some non-standard library path. If so, pass it to configure,
<italo>   via the LDFLAGS environment variable.
<italo>   Example: ./configure LDFLAGS="-L/usr/non-standard-path/python/lib"
<italo>   ============================================================================
<italo>    ERROR!
<italo>    You probably have to install the development version of the Python package
<italo>    for your distribution.  The exact name of this package varies among them.
<italo>   ============================================================================
<italo> See `config.log' for more details
<Akuli> pip install gives you the whole sphinx
<Akuli> no need for ./autogen.sh or whatever
<DarkPsydeLord> i insist i remember to install python3-pip
<DarkPsydeLord> then use pip3 intall
<DarkPsydeLord> at least this is how i worked for the fades package
<DarkPsydeLord> sudo apt install pythin3-pip, then sudo pip3 install -r "my flle of requirements" and this way totally worked
<DarkPsydeLord> maybe its the same going on there
<Akuli> i believe his pip ran without errors
<Akuli> python3 -m pip doesn't work either without python3-pip or a pip installed in some other way
<DarkPsydeLord> must try pip3 -m
<DarkPsydeLord> but thats as far as i will go wth that since i dont really know what you are doing and im so dizzy i can barely read
<Akuli> pip3 -m passes -m to pip
<Akuli> like python3 -m pip -m
<Akuli> :)
<Akuli> you might want to avoid sudo with pip too, sometimes it screws up with apt-get
<DarkPsydeLord> i cant install some stuff without the sudo actually
<Akuli> blabla install --user stuff
<Akuli> or use a virtualenv :)
<DarkPsydeLord> tested all this on my own machine but i dont have a technical explanation
<DarkPsydeLord> of how i messed up maybe
<Akuli> maybe you put the --user in the wrong place?
<Akuli> pip --user install doesn't work
<Akuli> and its weird
<DarkPsydeLord> maybe
<DarkPsydeLord> anyway i forgot why we were talking about this lol im sorry im just out of my mind with this dizzyness im having
<Akuli> ok :)
<Matt___> Hello there!
<Matt___> I am running MATE 16.10 on my old Lenovo 3000 V200; there seems to be a problem with the wi-fi switch. Even though that I am turning it on, it only displays (WiFi activated/deactivated). Even though WiFi activated has been chosen, the laptop doesn't establish a connection because I can't even see the connections
<alkisg> Matt___: what's the output of `sudo rfkill list`?
<Matt___> alkisg: Wireless LAN: No, acer-wireless: No, Bluetooth: No
<Matt___> acer-wireless: softblocked: yeah
<Matt___> alkisg: acer-wireless= softblocked => YES
<Matt___> alkisg: when I click on the WiFi symbol it shows that WiFi is activated, but it says WiFi is deactivated in grey!
<Matt___> anyone here that might be able to help?
<Sweetlew> What's up, peeps? I just downloaded and installed 17.04. Is Ubuntu Software Center supported on here?
<Sweetlew> I'm having some trouble installing it via command line.
<Sweetlew> Anybody here?
<Sweetlew> I see it's not available yet for Zesty.
#ubuntu-mate 2017-04-22
<nathan> What's good?
<skaperen> hello, i connected here using the web client from the forum software but many things seem wrong like the screen layout is the wrong size so i need to scroll up to get to the input area
<skaperen> the forum software is hosed, too ... i tried to post a question but it would not post.  then i tried to cancel ... the window went dark and stayed that way
<skaperen> when i try to view any topic it tries to resume the post i canceled
<q_> هلا
<q_> بوه عرب
<q_> يا عربان
<ubuntu-mate> Hello
<ubuntu-mate> Im talking from a live USB, because GRUB disappeared from the dual boot UEFI
<ubuntu-mate> Anybody knows how to reinstall GRUB from the Live_
<ubuntu-mate> ?
<Nesh> Would anyone know what it is that causes PlayOnLinux virtual shorcuts to appear as generic 4-leaf clovers rather than their usual custom appearance?
<alkisg> Upload a screenshot so that we check
<alkisg> Maybe they're .desktop shortcuts that they don't have their execute bit set
<alkisg> And if they're on the desktop, an `ls -lha ~/Desktop` would help too
<lucas-arg> hello all...
<lucas-arg> wanted to know if 16.04 has lastest version of mate desktop?
<alkisg> No, it's the latest long term release
<mate|67560> Hey.
<raspberry> Hello!
<lucas-arg> is this channel active at all?
<Akuli> lucas-arg, yes
<Akuli> it's active, but response times can be long as you can see :)
<lucas-arg> ok :D
<lucas-arg> have to say that wanted to try this desktop for a while, its quite nice to revive gnome2 taste, but seriously... need to use some moderm theme like numix or arc by default... its so ugly the default one...
#ubuntu-mate 2017-04-23
<b4udv8> when I type ./config i get no such file or directory. what gives?
<Guest82739> Hello all.  First time installing Linux.  Looking for help installing wireless drivers.
<TaZeR> this is one of the best channels in the world actually
<ouroumov_> TaZeR, uh?
<TaZeR> because the best distro in the world was born here
<ouroumov_> I don't think it was born in the channel xD
<TaZeR> its a holy place
<TaZeR> haha
<ouroumov_> I think it was born in Martin's kitchen
<TaZeR> martin is my friend =)
<jonas_> hi
<biplab> hello forum. Facing issues with FLASH DRIVE read-only mode. any solutions will be highly appreciated.
<biplab> flash drive always mounts read-only. :(
<bogdan> #flexiondotorg Hi, I noticed something in Software Boutique: some programs repeat itself sometime on the same page... have you notice this, or do I nedd to make a preent screen?
<chuckmate> Hi,  first post here,  where can I find instructions to share ubuntu mate computer with win 10 computer seamlessly?  thank you
<chuckmate> I really like Mate,  Printers are working pretty well to.
<rthornton> say I decided to try out 17.04
<rthornton> But spyder3 will not work properly
<rthornton> missing dependencies uch as rope
<rthornton> it worked fine under 16.04
<jin> I see the software went into bulk queue, then what? How to trigger the install?
<sisyphus> jin: what do you mean by 'went into bulk queue'? What command did you try to install the software?
#ubuntu-mate 2018-04-16
<Techman> So, I'm running into a weird issue on an old Toshiba laptop of mine
<Techman> For some reason the system keeps suspending while in the boot process
<Techman> I've had it happen numerous times on the Ubuntu 18.04 beta2 (i386) live environment
<Techman> I then tried to just use the old 14.04 installation on it and upgrade to 16.04 and the issue started happening there too
<Techman> I assume there is something happening in the kernel that causes the system to suspend like 10 times while booting until it finally kicks out to a broken desktop environment, if anything at all.
<m4t> Techman: could try acpi=off cmdline
<Techman> I'm going to try that right now, thanks m4t
<Techman> I'll report back on what happens
<swift110> hey
<rasberry> hello
<rasberry> Help me
<k_alam> Wimpress: Hi, Khurshid here, I noticed that ubuntu-mate-desktop recommends indicator-sound too. But atm, it is failing to build due to a known error. It seems pulseaudio is not available on bus due to missing /run/user. It compiles against pulseaudio 0.10.x but not against 0.11. I have disabled integration tests for now...I asked several people from canonical to review..but they are too busy....can you review/approve?...because
<k_alam> it needs to be fixed before release.....https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1737834
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1737834 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "[FTBFS] indicator-sound fails to build, test failures" [High,Confirmed]
<k_alam> https://code.launchpad.net/~khurshid-alam/indicator-sound/lp-1737834/+merge/343023
<Wimpress> I'll see what I can do.
<sole_> esquizofrenia con maldad y agresividad
<sole_> sol.cabezuelo@yahoo.es
<jwp1> hi
<jwp1> if I use the 18.04 beta do I have to reinstall when it becomes normal?
<jwp1> hi
#ubuntu-mate 2018-04-17
<ischebeck> hi
<chengzimu_> Hello?
<chengzimu_> Who can hear me?
<chengzimu> I need a new video app
<chengzimu> but i don't kown how is good
<chengzimu> who can tell me?
<adyel> Hello ?
<diogenes_> hello
<adyel> So, How is this chat used ? any idea ?
<adyel> Just to hangout with people
<adyel> or Report bug and such
<diogenes_> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ubuntu> looking kernel sorce for pine64
<Guest62735> looking for kernel sorce code for pine64
<matt__> ct
<lightyagami> Hello there
<alkisg> Hello
<lightyagami> Can somebody tell me how to screen tearing on my optimus laptop...When i switch to onboard gpu tearing is gone, but i would like to use my nvidia card also.... Running Ubuntu Mate 18.04 beta 2...
<lightyagami> fix screen tearing*
<aroncho> hola
<aroncho> hi
<diogenes_> hi
<StarfireHunter> I have a Dell inspiron 14 3000 series with an emmc 32gb hdd
<StarfireHunter> And I have tried everything, but cannot get the computer to recognize the os
<StarfireHunter> Is there anyone who can help me with this issue?
<alkisg> Do you mean that you can't boot an ubuntu live stick,
<alkisg> or that you install normally, and it doesn't recognize it after the installation?
<StarfireHunter> After installing it doesn't recognize
<alkisg> And what is the error message?
<StarfireHunter> It just launches the dell supportassist in ueif mode
<StarfireHunter> Otherwise it says cannot find boot device
<alkisg> When you booted with the live usb stick, did you boot in uefi mode?
<StarfireHunter> I booted the computer and pushed f12, the only option under ueif was windows boot manager, so i selected USB device under legacy options
<alkisg> That probably means you didn't create the stick correctly, and you installed in legacy mode
<StarfireHunter> The computer was set to boot to ueif mode with legacy room suppory
<StarfireHunter> Support*
<alkisg> I.e. you'll need to re-create the stick properly, and install normally in uefi mode
<alkisg> Using dd is a good way to properly create the stick
<StarfireHunter> Dd?
<alkisg> dd is a command, yes
<alkisg> How did you create the stick, with what tool?
<StarfireHunter> I'm having to create the USB on windows, used rufua
<StarfireHunter> Rufusf
<alkisg> I think rufus has a "dd" mode
<StarfireHunter> ... Spellcheck.
<diogenes_> I wouldn't recommend dd to a new user, he can easily erase all his data
<StarfireHunter> Dd image?
<alkisg> I.e. make sure when pressing f12 to boot from the stick, that it offers an uefi mode
<alkisg> diogenes_: it's menu driven, rufus using dd
<alkisg> It's a windows application
<diogenes_> ik
<diogenes_> it looks like he eerased windows too
<TechChristoph> he erased windos ?
<TechChristoph> thats good
<alkisg> Erm, I believe he's talking about another pc with windows which he uses to create the stick
<StarfireHunter> He computer can't support it anyways
<StarfireHunter> The *
<TechChristoph> thats good he cant use ubuntu :)
<StarfireHunter> I'm using a second PC running windows to create a bootable Ubuntu mate USB stick
<StarfireHunter> The computer I'm installing it on only has 32gb of storage
<StarfireHunter> It's insane they would sell computers like this
<diogenes_> StarfireHunter, what partitioning method did u pick? in the installer
<alkisg> StarfireHunter: ok, we solved the problem, you can proceed with the solution
<StarfireHunter> Used the quick method, let the installer create the partition, I'm gonna try the did image.
<StarfireHunter> DD mode*
<TechChristoph> what sofware do you use to burn the image ?
<TechChristoph> windiskimager ?
<alkisg> TechChristoph: the official method is https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<alkisg> Note the advice for "MBR partition scheme for UEFI."
<alkisg> Ah, you were trying to ask StartfireHunter? He left.
<TechChristoph> exit
<diogenes_>  Microsoft releasing Linux-based Operating System, what's next?
<JensNDS> apple release windows os
<TechChristoph> quit
<qwererfrrthyty> Virtual PC memory is 2048 MB. Swap partition of 4096 MB. When memory = ~ 1900и Mb i see solidifies in Linux in virtual PC. If I disable VMPlayer or VB (x - power off) hard disk read and write = 0.000 MB/s. I have freezes in real PC U-Mate 17.10. It seems this behavior I see on a real computer with 4096 MB of memory. But  with Windows the real PC, the same PC, no freezes. Zram or Zswap (compress lzo not LZ4) doesn't help h
<qwererfrrthyty> ere for me. Video with enable zswap lzo not zlo4. https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/enable-zswap-to-increase-performance/11302 FM2+ Amd Athlon x4 840 3300Hz
<qwererfrrthyty> https://ufile.io/er4s0
<qwererfrrthyty> solidifies =hanging, freezes
<qwererfrrthyty> I do not know how much to wait, but more than 10 minutes I did not wait turned off Virtual PC. Real PC Power off.
<qwererfrrthyty> If I disable = If i turn off
<qwererfrrthyty> host windows guest linux
<qwererfrrthyty> Before freeze (15 sec back) of the system monitor showed memory to the swap partition ~ 384 MiB
<qwererfrrthyty> Before freeze (15 sec back), system monitor showed memory to the swap partition ~ 384 MiB
<qwererfrrthyty> Before freeze (15 sec back), system monitor showed memory to the swap partition ~ 384 MiB in Linux
<HoloIRCUser3> Hello I just installed ubuntu mate and I noticed that the secondary click on my trackpad is a two-finger click versus a right-click is there any way to change this to a right-click thanks
#ubuntu-mate 2018-04-18
<virus> hello
<virus> i need some help
<Talikkaf> The installation window is too broad - on many laptops I need to move the installer window left and right to be able to push buttons. At least on 18.04 beta 1 and 2
<alkisg> Talikkaf: you'd need to file a bug report against ubiquity in launchpad
<alkisg> IRC isn't the proper place to report bugs...
<Talikkaf> Thanks for the info. I didn't know what kind of bug it might have been or which programs to address.
<alkisg> No problem, that is exactly what IRC is for ;)
<pele_> 12
<pele_> hey
<Livi> hi gs please help me. 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Livi> only 1024 765
<jasonbourne> hello , ubuntu mate is secureor not ?
<davide> Hi
<davide> :)
<Mittles> I think I found a bug, in the Minecraft package installed by the software boutique in 18.04
<Mittles> Exception: javax.net.ssl.SSLException: java.lang.RuntimeException: Unexpected error: java.security.InvalidAlgorithmParameterException: the trustAnchors parameter must be non-empty
<Mittles> Unable to download remote file. Check your internet connection/proxy settings.
<Mittles> @Wimpress
<Mittles> No idea where to report a bug in your PPA :p
<Mittles> update-ca-certificates -f hasn't resolved it
<Mittles> neither has sudo apt-get install --reinstall ca-certificates-java
<Mittles> It appears to be occurring with the normal Java launcher, so not exactly a bug in the package itself
<Mittles> Not fixed by downgrading to openjdk 1.8
<ole_denmark> nickserv identify 270536OLE
<Mittles> I'll try the snap package for now :?
<Mittles> Well the snap works :>
<sixwheeledbeast> Mittles: just install it directly
<Mittles> I did.
<Mittles> Same issue.
<sixwheeledbeast> well not install, more run it directly.
<sixwheeledbeast> Download the latest jars directly from mojang.
<Mittles> I same issue.
<Mittles> * I did, same issue.
<Mittles> Using default-jre
<sixwheeledbeast> how are you running the jars?
<Mittles> java -jar ./Minecraft.jar
<sixwheeledbeast> in a terminal? Do you get to the launcher?
<Mittles> Here is a screenshot. https://i.imgur.com/HRzRl8J.png
<Mittles> This is the exact same thing that occurs with the package in the ppa in the software boutique
<Mittles> I'm assuming the snap uses a different version of java
<Mittles> Yea, /snap/minecraft/11/etc/ uses java 8 openjdk, so it was strange that the downgrade did nothing.
<Mittles> I'm sure someone will complain about Minecraft.jar not working upstream at some point :P
<Mittles> the normal recommendation is to "just use oracle jre" but openjre has always ran it fine
<sixwheeledbeast> I have no issues with openjre 8, is the system time correct?
<Mittles> yep
<alkisg> Mittles: my experience was that openjre ran minecraft at about the half speed, so I had to use the oracle one as my kids complained about it :)
<Mittles> I've tried about every way of reconfiguring the certs for openjdk 8
<Mittles> I've no idea how you've got it running
<alkisg> Oh that was 3-4 years ago, maybe with java 7 at the time
<Mittles> ugh
<Mittles> sixwheeledbeast: is this working on a vanilla install of MATE 18.04 for you?
<sixwheeledbeast> vanilla client and server but 17.10 here at the moment
<Mittles> ah well
<Mittles> the certs in the openjdk package might be bunk
<Mittles> I know this is a beta :p
<sixwheeledbeast> Due release soon tho. You removed and purged all the packages and reinstalled?
<Mittles> yep
<Mittles> I can try to reproduce this on another machine later.
<Mittles> Wimpress: if you get the chance the package referenced is in your ppa
<Mittles> though your package works fine :P
<Mittles> it's the java certs themselves that are broken
<rhilenova> Can anyone help with a problem installing virtualbox-guest-x11 on 16.04.4?
<lapaga> Click on device and insert
<rhilenova> Does that version work? I've been installing the package from the repositories recently because of issues I had in the past
<lapaga> Yes it will
<rhilenova> Alright, I'll give that a try and see if I still have the same problem
<Mittles> https://askubuntu.com/questions/971059/17-10-openjdk-and-oracle-jdk-8-and-9-the-trustanchors-parameter-must-be-non-empt
<Mittles> purging everything mentioned and running just openjdk-jre-8 has worked for Minecraft.jar
<Mittles> And NOW it works as intended with the ppa
<Mittles> Wimpress: openjdk-8-jre has to be installed first for some reason
<Mittles> I think that 9 isn't pulling the certs in properly
<Mittles> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-9/+bug/1743139
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1743139 in openjdk-9 (Ubuntu) "java.security.InvalidAlgorithmParameterException: the trustAnchors parameter must be non-empty" [Undecided,New]
<TechChristoph> Hello
<TechChristoph> Not many people here today
<maho> hi folks
<maho> is anybody there
<maho> ?
<TechChristoph> hi maho
<mate|98536> iaaeee rapaziada
#ubuntu-mate 2018-04-19
<mate|88622> Hello
<mate|1337> wow!!
<mate|1337> hello
<mate|1337> my cloud desktop is working
<mate|29737> hello
<frank> SOME ONE ONLINE?
<Guest71623> some one online from raspi
#ubuntu-mate 2018-04-20
<tatpap> boo!
<rock64> hi
<rock64> lot's of problems running 16.04 mate on the Rock64 here
<alkisg> Use a PC :)
<rock64> lol ;-)
<rock64> I want to run an IOTA headless full node on this machine
<rock64> it is consuming far less power than a pc
<alkisg> That would mean that mate, being a desktop environment, is really not the correct place for support!
<alkisg> Headless and mate, nah :D
<rock64> Yes but I tried to test it with mate
<alkisg> Seriously now, what issues?
<alkisg> Kernel related?
<rock64> so this is why I landed here after several non x images simply did not work
<rock64> I am not sure, I get different errors at different stages
<alkisg> Maybe mention some error?
<rock64> Sometimes I can't even enter my credentials because the system is frozen before
<alkisg> If the system freezes before X is loaded, it does sound like a kernel error
<alkisg> Which would mean that you shouldn't be asking in desktop environment channels, but e.g. in #ubuntu-kernel
<rock64> BUG: spinlock lookup suspected on CPU#0, dockered/959
<alkisg> Right, sounds like a kernel error
<rock64> yes sorry I just clicked on the link when booting mate and it sent me straight to you ;-)
<rock64> apport-gtk seems to be an issue
<rock64> ok bye
<gus1960> alguna dama o señorita que hable castellano
<mate|13952> UBUNTU MATE ROCKS!
<randallc> Can someone tell me if Ubuntu-mate arm will work on the RPi3B-Plus?
<alkisg> randallc: I think it needs a newer firmware, that you could get from upstream
<alkisg> I haven't tried it though
<randallc> ill check it out.
<randallc> thanks
<mate|97562> lk
<jwp1> hi
<jwp1> running the beta2 on my new nuc and it does not idle so well
<jwp1> Will the beta2 auto become the 18.04 mate?
<tatpap> jwp1: it should
<jwp1> hi
<jwp1> So it should be ok
<jwp1> is there anything special to do with the mate and power settings
<jwp1> I turned off the screen lock
<brkcore> Hello Ubunto MATEs
<tatpap> woohoo1
<tatpap> !!
<foffmate> PEOPLE
<foffmate> worst experience ever with matte
<foffmate> can't make a bootable usb to download ubuntu 16.04 LTS and install fresh.
<foffmate> the problem is that mate , can't update. can anyone help with how to make a bootable usb with Ubuntu 16.04 LTS from ...this utterly awful linux called UBUNTU MATE
<tatpap> Are you making your usb on Linux or windows foffmate?
<tatpap> Also you may want to just do 18.04 beta...it comes out in a few days anyway
#ubuntu-mate 2018-04-21
<guitarman_> unbelievable but working.
<ragnar_123> Hi
<ragnar_123> having trouble with a usb drive that mounts as readonly
<diogenes_> ragnar_123, have you tried formatting it?
<ragnar_123> No, i have data on it, that I dont want to loose
<ragnar_123> and not enough space here, to do a backup ..
<diogenes_> try to rename the file manage config folder
<ragnar_123> owner is root, and i cannot change it using chmod/chgrp
<diogenes_> and re-plug
<ragnar_123> running caja as root makes it possible to copy at ~100kB/s
<ragnar_123> in ~/.config ?
<diogenes_> yes
<diogenes_> and also re-open caja
<ragnar_123> mbp@mbp-MacBookPro:~/.config$ mv caja caja-bak && killall -9 caja
<ragnar_123> no difference
<diogenes_> then you need to find where to copy the date as quick as possible until you can no longer extract it
<ragnar_123> yeah
<ragnar_123> but do you think a reformat will solve the ownership issues with the usb drive?
<diogenes_> in some cases yes in others not, maybe it's a hardware issue, who knows
<ragnar_123> the usb drive seems to work fine on windows machines -- brand new PNY 64 gigs.
<ragnar_123> it took me 13 hours to copy 15.5 gigabytes of data, running the file manager as superuser, the other day ...
<diogenes_> lol
<diogenes_> on some ntfs pendrives it's like that
<diogenes_> you probably got the cheatest one
<ragnar_123> Say, if I am in a library using a PC, it is a really fast device. My Ubuntu just doesn't seem to like it.
<alkisg> ragnar_123: what file system are you using? fat? ntfs? ext4?
<ragnar_123> fat
<alkisg> fat doesn't use permissions, so why would you ever have permission issues?
<ragnar_123> I can only reed the files?
<ragnar_123> read-only issue
<ragnar_123> tried remounting, etc-
<ragnar_123> Wondering if I can "patch it through" to a VM, running virtualbox. But also there are error messages, see https://pastebin.com/xtg7ihU3. Any ideas?
<ragnar_123> When trying to change permissions from root to user, i get errors like "Operation not permitted"
<ragnar_123> "Create folder" is grayed out in the file manager
<alkisg> ragnar_123: the fat file system is mapped to a user at mount time
<alkisg> It doesn't support users or permissions, that's why you get operation not permitted
<alkisg> If you can only read and not write, check dmesg for file system errors or for hardware errors
<alkisg> If you mounted as root, and are trying to write as user, of course you won't be able
<alkisg> Because you used the wrong mount permissions
<alkisg> You can pastebin the output of `mount` for us to see if you want
<ragnar_123> alkisg: https://pastebin.com/raw/0hBicif3
<alkisg> ragnar_123: and the output of this, ran as the user, not root? ls -l /media/mbp/HP_TOOLS; touch /media/mbp/HP_TOOLS/test
<ragnar_123> Whoops, wrong paste; had another device attached for testing. https://pastebin.com/raw/reLHEpKs - and the output is https://pastebin.com/raw/70j50XNg
<alkisg> ragnar_123: how did you manage to mount a vfat file system as root, while using udisks?!
<alkisg> Did it automount, or did you run a mount command?
<alkisg> ...or are you logged in as root in the desktop environment?! :D
<ragnar_123> This time automount. I tried various rw(x) mount commands without success,
<ragnar_123> When desperate to copy some files, yes, sudo caja & solves the issue.
<alkisg> ragnar_123: try again as cleanly as you can: unmount everything, then just insert the stick. If at that point, ls -l /media/mbp/13FA-1E57, tells you the files are owned by root,that's the main issue
<alkisg> Ah,sudo caja :D
<alkisg> Yeah, big problem there, don't do that
<alkisg> So, start over.LOGOUT first, to stop any processes from running as root
<ragnar_123> Why, if I might ask?
<alkisg> Then login again (or even better reboot), and just automount the stick
<alkisg> Because of the problems you see
<alkisg> sudo caja may even create root-owned files in your own dir
<alkisg> Under /home/username
<ragnar_123> oh yeah, therefore.. ;)
<alkisg> So then, normal caja won't be able to save settings, and it will cause chaos
<alkisg> Moment
<alkisg> Let's make sure that didn't already happen
<alkisg> What's the output of this command, when run as the user? find ~ -uid 0
<ragnar_123> something that amounts to 2808 lines of filepaths and errors.
<alkisg> Ouch, yeah, you already caused chaos :)
<ragnar_123> ...
<alkisg> OK, I suggest this:
<alkisg> 1) Reboot, without any sticks or devices inserted
<alkisg> 2) Login, run this: sudo chown -R username:username /home/username
<alkisg> 3) Reboot again! So that now it loads with the proper permissions
<alkisg> 4) Don't run sudo caja etc again :)
<ragnar_123> you will probably hear back from me in an hour, if it does not work :)
<alkisg> Hehe :)
<ragnar_123> Thanks, I'll try :-)
<alkisg> ragnar_123: so now, `find ~ -uid 0` returns nothing?
<alkisg> And what's the output of ls -l media/mbp/13FA-1E57 ?
<alkisg> Still owned by root?
<ragnar_123> Yes
<alkisg> ragnar_123: this is a big problem; you misconfigured something
<alkisg> The sticks are never mounted as root automatically
<alkisg> Try logging in as a guest user (or create a new user with `sudo adduser`), and see if the problem happens on the other user
<alkisg> This way we'll see if the misconfiguration is system-wide, or just a user setting
<ragnar_123> Changing user does not seem to work
<alkisg> ragnar_123: do you mean that you couldn't log in as another user, or that the stick was still mounted as root?
<alkisg> "does not work" is not very descriptive...
<ragnar_123> Well, create folder is grayed out in the filemanager, as normal user, test user, but not as superuser (though i haven't done `sudo caja`, since you told me not to)
<ragnar_123> and permissions say owner is root
<alkisg> So you did manage to create a test user, and you logged in, and THEN inserted the stick (and not at boot or as the previous user), and ran ls -l /media/test/13FA-1E57, and it showed that the owner was root?
<ragnar_123> ..I should probably just wipe everything and do a clean install
<alkisg> It's strange if you managed to mess up with the udev rules to make them mount as root instead of as the user
<ragnar_123> I will try one more time, but yes
<alkisg> Did you ever try to follow bad tutorials about messing with udev rules?
<ragnar_123> nope
<alkisg> Do you have an ubuntu live cd or live usb stick?
<ragnar_123> Dont think so
<alkisg> Do you mind if you share your screen with me over vnc, so that I test 2-3 commands myself?
<ragnar_123> Can't do that, sorry
<alkisg> np
<alkisg> I haven't ever heard of sticks automounted as root by default
<alkisg> So I'm guessing you somehow messed up your installation
<alkisg> If you do end up reinstalling, do avoid (1) logging in as root, and (2) running sudo caja
<alkisg> Btw which ubuntu-mate version is that?
<ragnar_123> 17.10
<ragnar_123> Yeah, I probably built too many wierd versions of tools during the past three years. If desperate and it does the job (slowly), I might just do that (`sudo caja`)
<ragnar_123> but I have upgraded (dist-upgrade) several times
<alkisg> You haven't put anything for the sticks in /etc/fstab, right?
<ragnar_123> nope
<alkisg> Then it does sound like broken udev rules to me
<ragnar_123> where can I find them?
<alkisg> Oh it would be much easier to reinstall
<alkisg> If you don't know how you broke them
<ragnar_123> True. But then I would actually need to do a full backup
<alkisg> Nah, reinstallations can keep /home
<ragnar_123> Uh
<alkisg> You can even just mv your installation to a different folder and keep all of it, including /usr and everything
<ragnar_123> I will get started to prepare a live-usb image.. Hopefully dd will write to it ;)
<alkisg> You might as well use 18.04 at this point
<ole_denmark> identify 270536OLE
<androidfreak> hi
<khogle> good morning fro Pennsylvania
<xep_> Hi everybody. It's possible hide dropdown arrown on caja navigate folders when i set list view?
<xep_> Hi everybody. It's possible hide dropdown arrown on caja navigate folders when i set list view?
<xep_> Hi everybody. It's possible hide dropdown arrown on caja navigate folders when i set list view?
<xep_> Hi everybody. It's possible hide dropdown arrown on caja navigate folders when i set list view?
<mate|98807> Hallo,
<mate|98807> hat einer von ihnen eine Möglichkeit wie man den bionischen Biber in die Richtung MAC Buntu switchen einstellen kann
#ubuntu-mate 2018-04-22
<sacarde> hi
<diogenes_> hi
<sacarde> I dont view nm-apple in pannel
<sacarde> applet
<sacarde> may be I dont have installed some packages
<diogenes_> sacarde, run in terminal: nm-applet
<sacarde> ah.... ok
<sacarde> thanks!!
<arm1e> Hello everyone
<diogenes_> hi
<arm1e> I have been having theming issues for the past few weeks on the new beta. Many times, when I want to try a new theme it will not install properly, missing controls, or not changing the colour of the indicators applet to match the panel
<chainfire> hi
<chainfire> test
<chainfire> anybody there
<TechChristoph> here i am
<arm1e> Does anyone know how to theme firefox properly when using a dark gtk theme?
<diogenes_> arm1e, whats the issue?
<arm1e> on dark themes, text boxes in firefox have a black boackground.
<diogenes_> arm1e, run: cd ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/
<arm1e> I am there
<diogenes_> mkdir chrome
<arm1e> yup
<diogenes_> touch ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/chrome/userContent.css
<arm1e> ok
<diogenes_> pluma (or whatever text editor) ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/chrome/userContent.css
<arm1e> opened
<diogenes_> paste there the following: http://susepaste.org/65821775
<chainfire> hi
<arm1e> fixed, but now checkboxes are black
<diogenes_> did you close and re-open ff?
<arm1e> yup
<arm1e> the textboxes are fine, just checkboxes that are not
<diogenes_> no clue about check boxes, I don't even use ff, it's all I remember from those older days when I was using ff
<diogenes_> arm1e, you still there?
<arm1e> yeah
<diogenes_> try to replace userContent.css with this: https://gist.github.com/olegantonyan/f27d359fd3cfa5340a0a28e11038da29
<diogenes_> tell me if that fixes the thing
<arm1e> I want to use a light theme, but I keep running into issues. The main one is that the indicator plugin in the panel ignores the panel colour
<diogenes_> try the above code and report if that fixes the issue
<arm1e> will do
<arm1e> that did it
<diogenes_> ok goo to know
<diogenes_> good*
<arm1e> Next, what themes would you recommend? Many that I have tried to add, fail to include controls
<diogenes_> I use breeze-dark
<arm1e> where from?
<diogenes_> look in synaptic if they have it
<arm1e> installed breeze-gtk-theme but doesnt show up
<diogenes_> maybe you need to re-log
<arm1e> will try. Thanks for the help
<diogenes_> yw
<JamesBauer> oi
<Fretegi> howdy guys
<Fretegi>  so I need to update gnucash to 3.0 on an ubuntu 16.04 system.  currently its installed from the ubuntu repos.  if i just download the tar's and build it manually will it bring bring over my current configs etc?
<alkisg> Fretegi: check if you can install it from https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gnucash
<alkisg> I.e. if the dependencies of the bionic (18.04) version are satisfiable in 16.04
<Fretegi> thats for version 2.19 thought right?
<alkisg> It's the latest version available in ubuntu; what's the last upstream?
<Fretegi> gnucash 3.0
<Fretegi> usually i dont care about having the latest and greatest stuff.  But in this case gnucash actually alters the format for files that it saves, pre 3.0 versions cannot read 3.0+ versions.  on another machine i use i was forced to upgrade to 3.0 for other reasons... so just trying to have it be consistent is all
<Fretegi> now one can always just build it from source.  The necessary files are on the gnucash site.. and i dont mind that.  i will be upgrading ubuntu to 18.04 when it goes stable so was hoping that would be part of it so i dont have to bother with addressing none repo software down the line
<alkisg> Fretegi: as you can see in the link above, 18.04 doesn't have gnucash 3.0
<alkisg> It's currently only available in debian experimental: https://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=gnucash
<alkisg> http://metadata.ftp-master.debian.org/changelogs/main/g/gnucash/gnucash_3.0-1_changelog says it's pretty fresh, 08 April.
<Fretegi> thats alright.  is there a way to add that as a repo for just that one piece of software?
<Fretegi> gnucash that is
<alkisg> You'd download the .deb, not as a repo
<Fretegi> thatll work... now is APT smart enough to see that this is installed and automatically pick up install a later version when it does come available via the normal ubuntu repos?
<alkisg> In Ubuntu 20.04, a new version will come, and it will be automatically updated, yes
<Fretegi> well that will work..  so now with the current 2.6 version i have, if i run the deb for the 3.0, it will just upgrade and not have 2 versions installed then right?  so in theory should pull in configs etc.
<alkisg> Right; note that you'l need to verify the dependencies first
<alkisg> What's your arch? dpkg --print-architecture
<Fretegi> amd64
<alkisg> OK so you go to https://packages.debian.org/experimental/gnucash, click on amd64 at the bottom, download that .deb,
<alkisg> then follow the dependencies and also download https://packages.debian.org/experimental/gnucash-common etc etc,
<alkisg> and when you've collected all the necessary .debs, you put them in a folder, and run sudo apt install *.deb
<alkisg> And see if apt can satisfy the dependencies, or if something's wrong
<Fretegi> oh thats a neat trick
<Fretegi> still getting the hang of how apt and .deb's work.  most of my linux experience is with gentoo.  portage is a completely dif animal.  thanks for that tip buddy
<alkisg> np
<alkisg> If you're that used to compiling, you could also fetch the source package from experimental, then run `sudo apt build-dep gnucash` to fetch the build dependencies, and finally run `debuild -b -tc` to generate the .debs yourself
<Fretegi> alkisg, and then have to run the .deb to install?
<Fretegi> so i have to downloadall like 20 of these .deb's?
<Fretegi> alkisg, what about this?
<Fretegi> https://wiki.gnucash.org/wiki/Building#Ubuntu_16.04_LTS_.28Xenial_Xerus.29
<Fretegi> catch though is, the instructions dont seem to mention saving the .tar for the source or where to place it etc
<mate|65085> wine mit ubuntu mate
